# want to move Portugal from ireland



## ballurules (Sep 22, 2011)

hi.
i am from Pakistan living in Ireland since 2007 i came here as a student.
i get married here in Ireland in January 2010 my wife is from Portugal my wife didn't like Ireland that is why she is keep going back to portugal .
i apply for residency here in Ireland but i get refused because my wife left her job here and she went back to portugal now me and my wife decided that its good we moved to portugal for forever so please tell me how can i go Portugal and apply residency for portugal and how i can fly from Ireland to portugal. 
right now i have no visa here in Ireland my visa expired in august please tell me what should i do in this situation thank you


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

You need to talk to the Portuguese Embassy in Dublin. Only they can give you reliable advice.

Embassy of Portugal in Dublin

You can fly from almost any of the many airports in Ireland to Portugal. Just look at the Aer Lingus and Ryan Air websites. Your wife, I am sure, will point you in the right direction for flights and to help you with the Portuguese Embassy.


----------



## ballurules (Sep 22, 2011)

i tried to call Dublin embassy but did not get them on phone no buddy picks phone.
will you please tell me which documents my wife need to submit in portugal for me to get visa for portugal in Ireland .
thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I would suggest you research yourself as everyones situation is different.
This EU site has information
EU - Rights and obligations of couples in different EU countries - Your Europe
as does this one
Portal SEF
as your wife is Portuguese she should have no trouble understanding it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you been calling ooutside their opening hours.

The opening hours are: 
Open from 09:00 to 13:00 (week days)

Address

15 Leeson Park
Dublin 6
Telephone

01 412 7040/5
Fax

01 497 0299
Email

seccao.consular @dublin.dgaccp.pt


You could also email them


You will more than likely need at least

a copy of your wife's birth certificate
a copy of your marriage certificate
a copy of your birth certificate
your passport

You might also find the information you need at
Portugal Visa: Application, Requirements. Apply for Portuguese Visas Online.


----------

